# Household Alternatives for Rim Tape?



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

So I forgot to order Rim Tape for my new buildup and I find it stupid to order some when I believe I can just some household stuff.

What kinds of tape have you guys used on your rims? I know there's Electrical Tape, anything else? Hockey Tape?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah hockey tape should work fine!


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

electrical, duct, hockey (baseball, whatever sports tape). Used the hockey type tape on the wheel set i built last night, and it held up to hard abuse today.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> So I forgot to order Rim Tape for my new buildup and I find it stupid to order some when I believe I can just some household stuff.


Strapping tape. (packing tape with long fibers)

P


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

electrical tape works, just wind it up a little thicker than usual. In my case it was a couple of revolutions.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Mr.P said:


> Strapping tape. (packing tape with long fibers)


x2

toby


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Can you not get some from your LBS?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Cloth sports tape...works great.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Mr.P said:


> Strapping tape. (packing tape with long fibers)
> 
> P


X3, been using it for years. Zero issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

electrical tape here on my ghetto tubeless setup.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

duct it


----------



## mtnbiker7 (Jul 21, 2007)

It's a stupid question but what is rim tape for. I dont know because I've never used it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Protect the tube against the mounting holes of the spokes.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

Khemical said:


> Cloth sports tape...works great.


Coaches tape. its perfect you can make strips just the right width for rims. i use it to build up under the stans strips on all my wheels. not tacky like electrical tape.


----------



## ezw0rkz (May 13, 2006)

gorilla tape.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

mtnbiker7 said:


> It's a stupid question but what is rim tape for. I dont know because I've never used it.


If you don't tape your rims the holes that are cut for the spokes will cut your tubes and cause flats.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I use 2 layers of electrical tape. Never fails


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Hockey tape or strapping tape. Electrical tape can move and bunch up.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Mr.P said:


> Strapping tape. (packing tape with long fibers)
> 
> P


Hey, noticed you run Downieville Outfitters? Pretty sweet, I know this is off topic but I've used your guys shuttle multiple times.

You should be seeing me early June!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Hey, noticed you run Downieville Outfitters? Pretty sweet, I know this is off topic but I've used your guys shuttle multiple times.
> 
> You should be seeing me early June!


You just hijacked your own thread


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

IMO, all that works fine, but rim tape(especially velox) is much easier to put on for a lazy [email protected] like myself.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

Anything layin' around your house is going to be sub-par. Unless you have something unusual, like gaffer's tape or something. Electrical tape and duct tape will both eventually slide around and/or bunch up and make a gummy mess.

So you're gonna have to go out, and that means it's whichever's closer - Sports Authority or the like for hockey tape, or the bike shop for a couple rolls of Velox...


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Raid the first-aid kit and install first-aid tape!


----------



## ridingsupreme (Apr 14, 2008)

Raptordude said:


> So I forgot to order Rim Tape for my new buildup and I find it stupid to order some when I believe I can just some household stuff.
> 
> What kinds of tape have you guys used on your rims? I know there's Electrical Tape, anything else? Hockey Tape?


duck tape 
-use number 3,262


----------

